
Ask HN: Rejected from Y Combinator Winter 2017, Want Feedback - theodin
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1a5eSou1VbeSpeWbk2yjXUIS6ZWiTs0u1K2BfxUwgfhI/edit?usp=sharing
======
CM30
Probably a stupid question, but did they specify a reason why you were
rejected? Or was it just something vague like 'sorry, but you weren't chosen
this year'?

Just wondering, cause something like that might help us understand where they
were coming from a bit better.

